# KNN cold air intake issues



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

So I've had my KNN cold air intake pretty much since I bought the car. Mine is an 04 and I belive that the 05/06 GTOs had some issues with them rubbing on the pullies but I've never see anything like that on mine or anyone elses 04.

It was hot and humid this week. Went to use the AC for the first time in about a year. It was blowing warm air. I just assumied I needed to check the pressure and possibly fill it. Got the guage out, it was very, very low. I turn the AC on full blast, hook the new can to the system and squirt it in. All of a sudden it blows right out the pipe running to the condenser.

After taking a further look, my KNN CAI was on pipe and rubbed a hole the exact size as the end of my MAF. The mounting backet must of sagged?

I also noticed that the heat shield had an issue where the rubber peice goes into the fender. The rubber was torn and it was loose. Not really a big deal since it was lose enough to move arround because of the toher bolts being tight, but I still put some RTV on it to hold into place.

I'll be sending their customer support and email leting them know my issue. I don't expect them to pay to have the car fixed, but I'd be happy if they would g ive me a new bracket though because after taking the car apart, the backet was very soft and waaayyyy to flexible. I'm sure they will take car of me since they are known for being an ourstanding company.

I don't wanna deter people from buyign the product, but did want to share just incase anyone else experiences anything similiar.

FYI, I drove the car without the heat shield on since damage was already done and my IATs dropped few degrees. Car didn't feel faster per say but was just a tad or responsive. Intake noise was also louder.

Also, any ideas how to fix the condensor piping? It loks like alumium. Is it something that I can just hit with some sand paper and brake cleaner to get all cleaned up then just use some 15% solder and flux like a plumber would use on high pressure water lines? Maybe epoxy even since many of the are rated at over 1000PSI? Or have it welded professionaly?

I'll post pics soon, I was in the garage last night and the light wasn't too great.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had a K&N 63 series air charger on my '06 for 4 years. No issues.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Fix your A/C with a weight reduction


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I tried to epoxy the dent fro mthe bolt head on the MAF in the alimuim pipe. It didn't hold the pressure because it was on the high pressure side. I gotta look now and see if I can order just the pipe because the condesor and compressor are good. The pipe looks like a separte peice with just an o-ring between where it bolts up. Hopefully it will not be outragously priced. Ya just never know with the GTO.

Cleaed it really good before doing the epoxy. 1400PSI strength my ass! So.... anyone konw where to get this pipe? I found some stuff on GM Parts House for my 04 but not sure exactly what the name is... and the stuff was $100-200 in price too!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Fix your A/C with a weight reduction


:agree


----------

